# ECC-B



## Tino13 (3 mo ago)

Hello, February this year my husband obtained his 13a visa. And in dec we will fly to the US, this will be his first time to fly out the country as a 13a visa holder, what documents he need to have to get ECC-b?
Thanks in advance


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Tino13 said:


> Hello, February this year my husband obtained his 13a visa. And in dec we will fly to the US, this will be his first time to fly out the country as a 13a visa holder, what documents he need to have to get ECC-b?
> Thanks in advance


He can get his ECC-b at the airport. 
Only documents needed are his passport and ACR card. I would also take the annual report form February, as they may ask.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tino13 said:


> Hello, February this year my husband obtained his 13a visa. And in dec we will fly to the US, this will be his first time to fly out the country as a 13a visa holder, what documents he need to have to get ECC-b?
> Thanks in advance


Will he be able to report in January?


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Will he be able to report in January?


I’ve been abroad in January/February and just paid it when I got back. Think it was 200 pesos a month extra.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Tino13 said:


> Hello, February this year my husband obtained his 13a visa. And in dec we will fly to the US, this will be his first time to fly out the country as a 13a visa holder, what documents he need to have to get ECC-b?
> Thanks in advance


Real good and welcome to the forum Tino. You are now good to go and so you get the ECC-B at the air terminal the mini Immigration office, you bring your ACR card and passport it's a quick process. PBI link ECC A and B


----------



## Tino13 (3 mo ago)

magsasaja said:


> He can get his ECC-b at the airport.
> Only documents needed are his passport and ACR card. I would also take the annual report form February, as they may ask.


Thanks for your help


----------



## Tino13 (3 mo ago)

M.C.A. said:


> Real good and welcome to the forum Tino. You are now good to go and so you get the ECC-B at the air terminal the mini Immigration office, you bring your ACR card and passport it's a quick process. PBI link ECC A and B


Thanks for the reply, we are flying out from Mactan Cebu


----------



## Tino13 (3 mo ago)

magsasaja said:


> I’ve been abroad in January/February and just paid it when I got back. Think it was 200 pesos a month extra.


My husband, wont be able to report in January, we have no ticket back yet, he is covid unvaxxed, so till the country require that, he wont be back here


----------



## Tino13 (3 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> Will he be able to report in January?


No he won’t sir


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tino13 said:


> My husband, wont be able to report in January, we have no ticket back yet, he is covid unvaxxed, so till the country require that, he wont be back here


I assume the country and the airline will accept him unvaccinated.


----------



## Tino13 (3 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> I assume the country and the airline will accept him unvaccinated.


We will see, PBI change their rules from time to time
Flying out to the US since he is a citizen wont be a problem. Its flying back here, they require proof of vaccination


----------



## ozemike (Oct 17, 2021)

magsasaja said:


> He can get his ECC-b at the airport.
> Only documents needed are his passport and ACR card. I would also take the annual report form February, as they may ask.


What about if I'm still on my probationary 13A?


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Tino13 said:


> We will see, PBI change their rules from time to time
> Flying out to the US since he is a citizen wont be a problem. Its flying back here, they require proof of vaccination


Mactan airport Cebu is accepting unvaccinated foreigners, but he would have to quarantine. 

COVID-19 PUBLIC ADVISORY (mactancebuairport.com)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tino13 said:


> We will see, PBI change their rules from time to time
> Flying out to the US since he is a citizen wont be a problem. Its flying back here, they require proof of vaccination


Don't forget any stop-overs on the way, they will have there own requirements, even to transit.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Don't forget any stop-overs on the way, they will have there own requirements, even to transit.


Also are you flying with him, are you a US citizen, entry of non- citizens must be fully vaccinated.


----------



## Tino13 (3 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> Also are you flying with him, are you a US citizen, entry of non- citizens must be fully vaccinated.


I just obtained my IR1 visa ‘immigrant visa’ the USEM website says, immigrant visa categoriey holders are exempted of the vaccination reqs. Btw, I am vaccinated and boosted to be sure there’s no problem boarding


----------



## Tino13 (3 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> Don't forget any stop-overs on the way, they will have there own requirements, even to transit.


Thanks for the heads up sir, I google and watch videos on transiting passengers in Korea, and their seems to be no reqs, they are basin on the requirements of the final destination


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

ozemike said:


> What about if I'm still on my probationary 13A?


Ozemike, please contact the Philippine Bureau of Immigration for the correct answer on this Offical Facebook page for the PBI messages and phone (they do answer your messages but it might be best to call, and have the wife standing by just in case to translate) because things change and the last I heard about this was in 2015, examples from two other postings:

-When I went through the 13a probation process, they told me not to leave the country unless it was an extreme emergency or there would be a major paperwork problem...Things may have changed, but I would check it out before leaving during the probation period.

Ozemike, another response from this thread:

-You can travel anywhere on a probationary 13a visa as long as you are back in time to do your annual report or convert to a permanent 13 a visa. You need to apply for permanent resident about 2 months before your probationary 13a runs out or be in the country in the first 60 days of the new year to do your annual report.


----------

